# هل الله معنا في كل حين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## الدليل القاطع (28 ديسمبر 2009)

1 وَلَمَّا أَكْمَلَ يَسُوعُ هَذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ كُلَّهَا قَالَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: 
2 «تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ بَعْدَ يَوْمَيْنِ يَكُونُ الْفِصْحُ وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ لِيُصْلَبَ». 
3 حِينَئِذٍ اجْتَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ وَشُيُوخُ الشَّعْبِ إِلَى دَارِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى قَيَافَا 
4 وَتَشَاوَرُوا لِكَيْ يُمْسِكُوا يَسُوعَ بِمَكْرٍ وَيَقْتُلُوهُ. 
5 وَلَكِنَّهُمْ قَالُوا: «لَيْسَ فِي الْعِيدِ لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ شَغَبٌ فِي الشَّعْبِ». 
6 وَفِيمَا كَانَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ عَنْيَا فِي بَيْتِ سِمْعَانَ الأَبْرَصِ 
7 تَقَدَّمَتْ إِلَيْهِ امْرَأَةٌ مَعَهَا قَارُورَةُ طِيبٍ كَثِيرِ الثَّمَنِ فَسَكَبَتْهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ وَهُوَ مُتَّكِئٌ. 
8 فَلَمَّا رَأَى تَلاَمِيذُهُ ذَلِكَ اغْتَاظُوا قَائِلِينَ: «لِمَاذَا هَذَا الإِتْلاَفُ؟ 
9 لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُبَاعَ هَذَا الطِّيبُ بِكَثِيرٍ وَيُعْطَى لِلْفُقَرَاءِ». 
10 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لِمَاذَا تُزْعِجُونَ الْمَرْأَةَ؟ فَإِنَّهَا قَدْ عَمِلَتْ بِي عَمَلاً حَسَناً! 
11 لأَنَّ الْفُقَرَاءَ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ. 
12 فَإِنَّهَا إِذْ سَكَبَتْ هَذَا الطِّيبَ عَلَى جَسَدِي إِنَّمَا فَعَلَتْ ذَلِكَ لأَجْلِ تَكْفِينِي. 
13 اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: حَيْثُمَا يُكْرَزْ بِهَذَا الإِنْجِيلِ فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ يُخْبَرْ أَيْضاً بِمَا فَعَلَتْهُ هَذِهِ تَذْكَاراً لَهَا». 


سؤالي هو كيف يكون المسيح هو الله ويقول انه ليس معنا في كل حين ؟


----------



## geegoo (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*المسيح له المجد يتكلم هنا عن ناسوته و تجسده ...
فهو علي الارض بالجسد لاتمام الفداء لفترة و لكنه باللاهوت أزلي أبدي ..
كما يتضح ذلك بالأكثر من الفعل الذي يعلق عليه رب المجد ..
فهو يتكلم عن الطيب الذي سكبته عليه المرأة و أوضح أنه لتكفينه ...
سلام و نعمة ..*


----------



## kemonet91 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

كان يشير المسيح هنا الى ان الفقراء موجودين بيننا ونتعايش معهم دائما اما هو سيؤدى رسالته على الارض ثم ينطلق (اى يصعد الى السماء)​


----------



## الدليل القاطع (28 ديسمبر 2009)

geegoo قال:


> *المسيح له المجد يتكلم هنا عن ناسوته و تجسده ...*
> *فهو علي الارض بالجسد لاتمام الفداء لفترة و لكنه باللاهوت أزلي أبدي ..*
> *كما يتضح ذلك بالأكثر من الفعل الذي يعلق عليه رب المجد ..*
> *فهو يتكلم عن الطيب الذي سكبته عليه المرأة و أوضح أنه لتكفينه ...*
> *سلام و نعمة ..*


فلندعنا الان من اللاهوت والناسوت ولكن الكلام واضح وصريح المسيح يقول انه ليس معنا في كل حين ولم يحدد ان هذا بناسوته ولم يشر الي لاهوته ايضا


----------



## kemonet91 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> فلندعنا الان من اللاهوت والناسوت ولكن الكلام واضح وصريح المسيح يقول انه ليس معنا في كل حين ولم يحدد ان هذا بناسوته ولم يشر الي لاهوته ايضا



2 «تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ بَعْدَ يَوْمَيْنِ يَكُونُ الْفِصْحُ وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ لِيُصْلَبَ». 

يا اخى تحاور بالمنطق وانا اجبتك فالمسيح كان يتحدث عن الصلب وما بعده من انه سيصعد...كان يقصد الكيونونة فى الوجود...أى الوجود الجسدى بين التلاميذ....فهل تفهمنى؟؟؟؟


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> 1 وَلَمَّا أَكْمَلَ يَسُوعُ هَذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ كُلَّهَا قَالَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ:
> 2 «تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ بَعْدَ يَوْمَيْنِ يَكُونُ الْفِصْحُ وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ لِيُصْلَبَ».
> 3 حِينَئِذٍ اجْتَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ وَشُيُوخُ الشَّعْبِ إِلَى دَارِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى قَيَافَا
> 4 وَتَشَاوَرُوا لِكَيْ يُمْسِكُوا يَسُوعَ بِمَكْرٍ وَيَقْتُلُوهُ.
> ...




قال ذلك عن حضوره بالجسد...
و كذلك أيضاً عن صعوده إلى السماوات...

فهو بلاهوته ابن الله مالئ الكل و الحاضر في كل مكان..أما الصعود فهو بالجسد فقط...

و بلاهوته أيضاً يقول: "ها أنا معكم كل الأيام و إلى انقضاء الدهر"


----------



## نداء الحق (28 ديسمبر 2009)

geegoo قال:


> *المسيح له المجد يتكلم هنا عن ناسوته و تجسده ...*
> *..*


 

ولكن ألستم تؤمنون أن اللاهوت لا ينفصل عن الناسوت طرفة عين ؟


----------



## نداء الحق (28 ديسمبر 2009)

نداء الحق قال:


> ولكن ألستم تؤمنون أن اللاهوت لا ينفصل عن الناسوت طرفة عين ؟


 


لذا فاذا كان اللاهوت معنا في كل حين فان الناسوت سيبقى معنا في كل حين لطالما تؤمنون أن اللاهوت والناسوت لن ينفصلا .


ما ردكم ؟


----------



## kemonet91 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

نداء الحق قال:


> لذا فاذا كان اللاهوت معنا في كل حين فان الناسوت سيبقى معنا في كل حين لطالما تؤمنون أن اللاهوت والناسوت لن ينفصلا .
> 
> 
> ما ردكم ؟



باختصار ايريد ان اضع مبدا عام امامك:نحن لم نأله انسان بقدر ما انسنا الإله...الاله هو ازلى ابدى وهو اللاهوت.....أما الجسد فيتضح موقف الكتاب المقدس منه تابع

ولا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ولكن النفس لا يقدرون ان يقتلوها.بل خافوا بالحري من الذي يقدر ان يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما في جهنم.

الروح هو الذي يحيي.اما الجسد فلا يفيد شيئا.الكلام الذي اكلمكم به هو روح وحياة.

لان اهتمام الجسد هو موت ولكن اهتمام الروح هو حياة وسلام.

فالذين هم في الجسد لا يستطيعون ان يرضوا الله.

وهناك الكثيييييييييير......فالاهم الروح...أما الجسد فهو لاتمام خطة الخلاص والمقصود بان اللاهوت لم ينفصل عن الناسوت أى طيلة وجود المسيح على الارض بالجسد فلاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته


----------



## geegoo (28 ديسمبر 2009)

> فلندعنا الان من اللاهوت والناسوت ولكن الكلام واضح وصريح المسيح يقول انه ليس معنا في كل حين ولم يحدد ان هذا بناسوته ولم يشر الي لاهوته ايضا


*أولا أنت لست هنا لتملي علينا اجابة أو تعلمنا كيف نجيب ...
أنت هنا لتسأل فقط ...*


> لذا فاذا كان اللاهوت معنا في كل حين فان الناسوت سيبقى معنا في كل حين لطالما تؤمنون أن اللاهوت والناسوت لن ينفصلا .
> 
> 
> ما ردكم ؟


*رجعت لتسأل عن اللاهوت و الناسوت ...
الناسوت جسد بشري حقيقي فهو يخضع لكل أعراض البشرية ما عدا الخطية وحدها ..
فهو قدوس كامل القداسة ...
لذا فهو كجسد بشري .... محدود .... و ليس كاللاهوت غير محدود ...
لذلك حينما يتكلم رب المجد عن الجسد فهو الجسد الذي صلب و مات و قام من الموت بقوة لاهوته و صعد الي السماوات ...
قبل و أثناء و بعد التجسد اللاهوت غير محدود أزلي أبدي ...
قارن بين الاية التي تسأل عنها و بين هذه الاية  ...
مت 28 :
*[q-bible]*دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ 
19 فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 
20 وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ*[/q-bible]


----------



## انت الفادي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> فلندعنا الان من اللاهوت والناسوت ولكن الكلام واضح وصريح المسيح يقول انه ليس معنا في كل حين ولم يحدد ان هذا بناسوته ولم يشر الي لاهوته ايضا


*سؤال بسيط جدا يوضح لك معني ما قاله السيد المسيح:
اين السيد المسيح الان؟؟؟

*


----------



## kemonet91 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

انت الفادي قال:


> *سؤال بسيط جدا يوضح لك معني ما قاله السيد المسيح:
> اين السيد المسيح الان؟؟؟
> 
> *



ههههههه.....عندك حق بأمانة....الناس دول عليهم شوية أسئلة مالهاش حل


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*ثوانى 
من الواجب على ان ارد ...

صديقى الغالى المحترم
انت كتبت فى عنوان الموضوع 
*


> هل *الله* معنا في كل حين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*وكانت اول مشاركة لك هى عبارة عن الآتى *



> 11 لأَنَّ الْفُقَرَاءَ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ وَأَمَّا* أَنَا* فَلَسْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ.


*وبعدها سألت*



> سؤالي هو كيف يكون* المسيح هو الله* ويقول انه ليس معنا في كل حين ؟


*هل هذا يعنى انك معترفا بالمسيح انه هو الله ؟؟*




> ولم يحدد ان هذا بناسوته ولم يشر الي لاهوته ايضا


*هل كان المسيح يكلمهم وهو فى الجسد ام لا ؟؟*



> ولكن ألستم تؤمنون أن اللاهوت لا ينفصل عن الناسوت طرفة عين ؟


*نعم ، ومن قال انهم انفصلوا هنا ؟؟؟*



> لذا فاذا كان اللاهوت معنا في كل حين فان الناسوت سيبقى معنا في كل حين لطالما تؤمنون أن اللاهوت والناسوت لن ينفصلا .
> 
> 
> ما ردكم ؟


*حسنا ، فقل لى الآن اين ناسوت المسيح ؟؟*









​


----------



## الدليل القاطع (28 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *هل هذا يعنى انك معترفا بالمسيح انه هو الله ؟؟*​


 
لو تمعنت في سؤالي ستجد انه سؤال استنكاري
فأنا أؤمن فقط ان المسيح رسول بشر من عند الله ولكنه ليس الله ولا ابن الله كما تقولون 




molka molkan قال:


> *هل كان المسيح يكلمهم وهو فى الجسد ام لا ؟؟*​


 
وهل انفصل اللاهوت عن الناسوت في هذه اللحظه ؟؟؟؟





molka molkan قال:


> *نعم ، ومن قال انهم انفصلوا هنا ؟؟؟*​


 
انظر السؤال السابق !!!!!!
اذن فالمسيح حين كان يتكلم كان بناسوته ولاهوته



molka molkan قال:


> *حسنا ، فقل لى الآن اين ناسوت المسيح ؟؟*​


 
هل تريد الاجابه من منظور اسلامي أم من منظور مسيحي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 ديسمبر 2009)

> لو تمعنت في سؤالي ستجد انه سؤال استنكاري


*
ركز عزيزى

انا لم اتكلم عن السؤال !
بل ربطت لك عنوااااااااااااان الوضوع بالموضوع نفسه لإنات اعترفت انه الله

فشكرا لك*

*هل كان المسيح يكلمهم وهو فى الجسد ام لا ؟؟





اذن فالمسيح حين كان يتكلم كان بناسوته ولاهوته

أنقر للتوسيع...


دليلك ؟




هل تريد الاجابه من منظور اسلامي أم من منظور مسيحي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

ماذا يفيدنى إسلامك فى الإجابة عن المسيح ؟؟

الإجابة ليست فقط من منظور ! بل من الكتاب المقدس مباشرة

منتظر الأجابة عن الأسئلة والادلة من الكتاب المقدس !​*​


----------



## الدليل القاطع (28 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *ركز عزيزى*​
> *انا لم اتكلم عن السؤال !*
> *بل ربطت لك عنوااااااااااااان الوضوع بالموضوع نفسه لإنات اعترفت انه الله*​
> *فشكرا لك*​
> ...




دليلي هو ردك التالي
​


molka molkan قال:


> *نعم ، ومن قال انهم انفصلوا هنا ؟؟؟*​​




هل انا الذي قلت ذلك أم أنت​
​ 
​


molka molkan قال:


> *ماذا يفيدنى إسلامك فى الإجابة عن المسيح ؟؟*​
> *الإجابة ليست فقط من منظور ! بل من الكتاب المقدس مباشرة*​
> *منتظر الأجابة عن الأسئلة والادلة من الكتاب المقدس !*​


 
نعم اسلامي لن يفيدك بشئ ولكنه علي الاقل يفيدني والحمد لله
ولي عودة ان شاء الله


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 ديسمبر 2009)

كانت هذة اجابتى على هذا السؤال



> ولكن ألستم تؤمنون أن اللاهوت لا ينفصل عن الناسوت طرفة عين ؟


*فأين إجابتى على انه كان يتكلم بلاهوته وناسوته (جدلا)


هل لا تفرق بين انه يتكم بالناسوت واللاهوت وبين انه لم ينفصل لاهوته عن ناسوته ؟

اين الاجابة ؟* 



*هل كان المسيح يكلمهم وهو فى الجسد ام لا ؟؟

**دليلك ؟

**الإجابة ليست فقط من منظور ! بل من الكتاب المقدس مباشرة

منتظر الأجابة عن الأسئلة والادلة من الكتاب المقدس !*​


----------



## أَمَة (28 ديسمبر 2009)

تقتطعون ما تريدون من الكتاب وتأخذون كلاما من دون سياق الحديث وعندما نرد عليكم تقولون انكم تستنكرون.

هذا العِنْد وهذا الإستنكار هو ضلال مبين. وكتابكم لن يفيدكم يوم الدينونة عندما ترون المسيج في مجده. هل سترجون مغفرته قائلون: 

"نرجوك لا تلومنا لأننا *تبعنا تعاليم القرأن* ولم نكن نعرف انه ليس من عندك"

لن ينفع لأنه سيقول لكم:

"ولكني ارسلت لكم الكثيرين الكثيرين من الذين شهدوا لي بالإثبات ولم تصدقوهم"

يا ابني بدلا من أن تنسخ من المواقع المدلسة نصا لا تعرف حتى من أي إنجيل أٌخِذ، إستعمل عقلك وابحث عن *الدليل القاطع *بنفسك بدلا من أن تكون دمية بأيدي من يريدون هلاكك. الباحث عن الحق وعن *الدليل القاطع *لا يكتفي من الأمور بقشورها بل يدخل الى أعماقها ليعرفها ويفهمها. ولو انت قرأت الإنجيل بكل حيادية وبدون خوف لوجدت فيه *الدليل القاطع*.

لمعلوماتك نصك الذي نسخته مقتطع من متى 26 عندما كان يتكلم المسيح لتلاميذه معلنا لهم انه سيصلب وسيموت، وأنه لن يكون معهم (بالجسد) بعد ذلك، لأن مهمته بالجسد قد انتهت تنتهي بموته وقيامته وصعوده. ولذلك تجد أن ما قاله لهم بعد القيام كان عكس مفهومك المبتور. 

اليك ما جاء في متى 28

 1 وَبَعْدَ السَّبْتِ عِنْدَ فَجْرِ أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى لِتَنْظُرَا الْقَبْرَ. 
2 وَإِذَا زَلْزَلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ حَدَثَتْ لأَنَّ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَاءَ وَدَحْرَجَ الْحَجَرَ عَنِ الْبَابِ وَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ. 
3 وَكَانَ مَنْظَرُهُ كَالْبَرْقِ وَلِبَاسُهُ أَبْيَضَ كَالثَّلْجِ. 
4 فَمِنْ خَوْفِهِ ارْتَعَدَ الْحُرَّاسُ وَصَارُوا كَأَمْوَاتٍ. 
5 فَقَالَ الْمَلاَكُ لِلْمَرْأَتَيْنِ: «لاَ تَخَافَا أَنْتُمَا فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمَا تَطْلُبَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَصْلُوبَ. 
6 لَيْسَ هُوَ هَهُنَا لأَنَّهُ قَامَ كَمَا قَالَ. هَلُمَّا انْظُرَا الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ الرَّبُّ مُضْطَجِعاً فِيهِ. 
7 وَاذْهَبَا سَرِيعاً قُولاَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ إِنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. هَا هُوَ يَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. هُنَاكَ تَرَوْنَهُ. هَا أَنَا قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمَا». 
8 فَخَرَجَتَا سَرِيعاً مِنَ الْقَبْرِ بِخَوْفٍ وَفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ رَاكِضَتَيْنِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ. 
9 وَفِيمَا هُمَا مُنْطَلِقَتَانِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ إِذَا يَسُوعُ لاَقَاهُمَا وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمَا». فَتَقَدَّمَتَا وَأَمْسَكَتَا بِقَدَمَيْهِ وَسَجَدَتَا لَهُ. 
10 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَخَافَا. اذْهَبَا قُولاَ لِإِخْوَتِي أَنْ يَذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ وَهُنَاكَ يَرَوْنَنِي». 
11 وَفِيمَا هُمَا ذَاهِبَتَانِ إِذَا قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْحُرَّاسِ جَاءُوا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ وَأَخْبَرُوا رُؤَسَاءَ الْكَهَنَةِ بِكُلِّ مَا كَانَ. 
12 فَاجْتَمَعُوا مَعَ الشُّيُوخِ وَتَشَاوَرُوا وَأَعْطَوُا الْعَسْكَرَ فِضَّةً كَثِيرَةً 
13 قَائِلِينَ: «قُولُوا إِنَّ تَلاَمِيذَهُ أَتَوْا لَيْلاً وَسَرَقُوهُ وَنَحْنُ نِيَامٌ. 
14 وَإِذَا سُمِعَ ذَلِكَ عِنْدَ الْوَالِي فَنَحْنُ نَسْتَعْطِفُهُ وَنَجْعَلُكُمْ مُطْمَئِنِّينَ». 
15 فَأَخَذُوا الْفِضَّةَ وَفَعَلُوا كَمَا عَلَّمُوهُمْ فَشَاعَ هَذَا الْقَوْلُ عِنْدَ الْيَهُودِ إِلَى هَذَا الْيَوْمِ. 
16 وَأَمَّا الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ تِلْمِيذاً فَانْطَلَقُوا إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ حَيْثُ أَمَرَهُمْ يَسُوعُ. 
17 وَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ سَجَدُوا لَهُ وَلَكِنَّ بَعْضَهُمْ شَكُّوا. 
18 فَتَقَدَّمَ يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً: «دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ 
19 فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 
20 *وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ*. 

الرب ينور عقلك وتعرف طريق خلاصك الذي هو يسوع المسيح القائل:


[q-bible] 
يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 6 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «*أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ*. *لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. *
[/q-bible]

هل جرؤ أي نبي أو رسول آخر أن يقول مثل هذا الكلام؟


----------



## الدليل القاطع (29 ديسمبر 2009)

أمة قال:


> تقتطعون ما تريدون من الكتاب وتأخذون كلاما من دون سياق الحديث وعندما نرد عليكم تقولون انكم تستنكرون.
> 
> هذا العِنْد وهذا الإستنكار هو ضلال مبين. وكتابكم لن يفيدكم يوم الدينونة عندما ترون المسيج في مجده. هل سترجون مغفرته قائلون:
> 
> ...


 
قبل اي شئ لي عظيم الشرف علي مرورك بموضوعي
أولا اقسم بالله الذي لا إله الا هو انني لم اقتبس موضوعي من اي موقع اسلامي فهذا الموضوع قمت بطرحه عند قرائتي للاصحاح المذكور
وقد لفت انتباهي ان المسيح يقول انه ليس معنا في كل حين وبالتالي سؤالي هو كيف يكون المسيح هو الله ويقول انه ليس معنا في كل حين ؟؟؟

ومعذرة ان كنت قد أطلت عليك


----------



## kemonet91 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> قبل اي شئ لي عظيم الشرف علي مرورك بموضوعي
> أولا اقسم بالله الذي لا إله الا هو انني لم اقتبس موضوعي من اي موقع اسلامي فهذا الموضوع قمت بطرحه عند قرائتي للاصحاح المذكور
> وقد لفت انتباهي ان المسيح يقول انه ليس معنا في كل حين وبالتالي سؤالي هو كيف يكون المسيح هو الله ويقول انه ليس معنا في كل حين ؟؟؟
> 
> ومعذرة ان كنت قد أطلت عليك



لا يهمك هدفنا هنا أن نوضح للناس معنى الكتاب...وان نوضح لهم الطريق الحق...واى أسئلة فى المسيحية ستجد عليها الاجابة الكافية التى تقنعك....واى نص إسلامى له قسمه وإخوتى يشرحون كل شئ بالدليل


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 ديسمبر 2009)

> وقد لفت انتباهي ان المسيح يقول انه ليس معنا في كل حين وبالتالي سؤالي هو كيف يكون المسيح هو الله ويقول انه ليس معنا في كل حين ؟؟؟



*وهل وصل لك الرد منا على انتباهك ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## أَمَة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> قبل اي شئ لي عظيم الشرف علي مرورك بموضوعي
> أولا اقسم بالله الذي لا إله الا هو انني لم اقتبس موضوعي من اي موقع اسلامي فهذا الموضوع قمت بطرحه عند قرائتي للاصحاح المذكور
> وقد لفت انتباهي ان المسيح يقول انه ليس معنا في كل حين وبالتالي سؤالي هو كيف يكون المسيح هو الله ويقول انه ليس معنا في كل حين ؟؟؟
> 
> ومعذرة ان كنت قد أطلت عليك




أشكرك على كلامك اللطيف. كلنا هنا في شرف خدمة خالقنا الذي أحبنا وجلعنا ابناءا له عندما أخذ لنفسه جسدا وصار مثلنا " لِيَفْتَدِيَ الَّذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، لِنَنَالَ التَّبَنِّيَ " (غلاطية الأصحاح 4 العدد 5 ) والمعنى من أن نكون ابناء الله يا اخي هو أنه أرادنا أن نكون كلنا عائلة واحدة متحابة وغير متحاربة في ظل رعايته الإلهية.
فرحت جدا انك لم تقتبس النص. وهذا اول المشوار للتحرر من الموروثات والبحث بنفسك عن الحق والحقيقة بكل حرية، متكلا على لله فقط . لأن: 1 اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيماً، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُقٍ كَثِيرَةٍ 2 كَلَّمَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ - الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ. 3 الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي، (العبرانيين الأصحاح الأول)
اصدقك لكلمتك وليس لقسمك. وأتمنى عليك ألا تقسم بعد اليوم باسم الله الكلي القداسة - على الأقل وانت في هذا المنتدى المسيحي لأن الرب يسوع المسيح علمنا ألا نقسم قائلا: "36 وَلاَ تَحْلِفْ بِرَأْسِكَ لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ شَعْرَةً وَاحِدَةً بَيْضَاءَ أَوْ سَوْدَاءَ. 37 بَلْ لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ: نَعَمْ نَعَمْ لاَ لاَ. وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. " (متى الأصحاح 5). 
والآن وبعد كل تلك الردود يا اخي هل لا زلت تسأل نفس السؤال.
أرجو أن يكون ردك بالنفي.
وإذا كان لا يزال لديك المزيد من الإستفسار ارجو الا تشعر بالحرج من السؤال.
الرب معك - آمين


----------



## !ابن الملك! (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اوضح الاخوة .. ان المسيح قال لست معكم فى كل حين فى متى 26 : 11
يقصد بها اى انه لن يبقى فى الجسد معهم كل حين ( لان الله طبعا هو منذ الاذل والى الابد )
لان اتخاذ الله جسدا اساسا كان لمهمة معينة على الارض وهى الصلب والفداء​

والان انظر لباقى سير الكتاب المقدس​ 
Matt 18:19 ​​لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ». ​

Matt 28:20 
....... وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.​

*...........................*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (29 ديسمبر 2009)

Matt 28:20 

....... وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.​
لاحظ ان هذة الاية .. قد قالها السيد المسيح .. قبل الصعود مباشرة .. وبعد تتميم عملية الفداء ( الصلب ) .. 
اى بعد اتمام المهمة التى من اجلها قد اخذ جسدا ..​
يا رب تكون فهمت قصدى من اخر جملة .. 

الان ركز معايا قوى
Matt 26:11 ​​​لأَنَّ الْفُقَرَاءَ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ، وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ. 
يقصد بها ان المسيح له مهمة معينة فى الارض وبعد انقضائها لن يكون معهم ( فى الجسد بالطبع )

وبعد ان انتهت المهمة ( الصلب ) .. وقبل الصعود قال​
Matt 28:20 ​​.... وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.​
​​


----------



## أسـامـة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*طيب ممكن الدليل على كلامك ده ؟ *

*السيد المسيح قال انا لست معكم في كل حين .. وقال انا امضي للذي ارسلني .. وقال انا معكم زمانا يسيرا ثم امضي *


*لم يعلم السيد المسيح ولو مرة واحدة فقط في الكتاب المقدس أن له طبيعتين ناسوت ولاهوت *


*ألم تكن تعاليم السيد المسيح علانية ؟ *


*ألم يعلم في الهيكل وفي المجمع ؟ *


*ألم يقل السيد المسيح وفي الخفاء لم اتكلم بشيء ؟ *


*لماذا لم يقلها صراحة إذن السيد المسيح أن له طبيعتين ناسوت ولاهوت ؟*


*من ناحية اخرى هل يوجد نصوص توضح متى تكلم السيد المسيح بناسوته ومتى تكلم بلاهوته ؟ !*


*لا اريد نسخ ولصق .*


*والسلام عليكم*​​


----------



## DAWOODx (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*19 بعد قليل لا يراني العالم ايضا و اما انتم فترونني اني انا حي فانتم ستحيون.

3  و ان مضيت و اعددت لكم مكانا اتي ايضا و اخذكم الي حتى حيث اكون انا تكونون انتم ايضا* 4  و تعلمون حيث انا اذهب و تعلمون الطريق* 5  قال له توما يا سيد لسنا نعلم اين تذهب فكيف نقدر ان نعرف الطريق* 6  قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة ليس احد ياتي الى الاب الا بي* 7  لو كنتم قد عرفتموني لعرفتم ابي ايضا و من الان تعرفونه و قد رايتموه* 8  قال له فيلبس يا سيد ارنا الاب و كفانا* 9  قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته و لم تعرفني يا فيلبس الذي راني فقد راى الاب فكيف تقول انت ارنا الاب* 10  الست تؤمن اني انا في الاب و الاب في الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي **لكن الاب الحال في هو يعمل الاعمال.{يو14}

 20و علموهم ان يحفظوا جميع ما اوصيتكم به و ها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر امين.{مت28}
*


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

> لماذا لم يقلها صراحة إذن السيد المسيح أن له طبيعتين ناسوت ولاهوت ؟





> لماذا لم يقلها صراحة إذن السيد المسيح أن له طبيعتين ناسوت ولاهوت ؟


يا عبقري زمانك
هذا شيء بديهي لا يحتاج للقول علانية لأن المسيح كان يخاطب بشر ولم يخاطب مخلوقات أخرى و أعتقد بأنك بشر تفهم كل شيء بديهي صح ؟ أم أنك مخلوق آخر ؟؟
المسيح هو الله المتجسد .. اتفقنا عليها ..
ما معنى ( لاهوت ) ؟
لاهوت مصطلح مسيحي لو أرجعناه إلى أصله يصبح معناه ( الله )
ما معنى ( ناسوت ) ؟
ناسوت مصطلح مسيحي لو ارجعناه إلى أصله يصبح ( ناس و مفرده إنسان ) 
واللاهوت متحد بالناسوت أي الله متحد بالإنسان أصبح لدينا المسيح هو الله المتجسد و رجعنا للأول وهذا شيء بالأصل نحنا متفقين عليه ... فأين الجديد .. هل من اعتراض على كلامي ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أكتوبر 2011)

> *في البداية لم اجد في كلامك نص يقول ان المسيح " مضى ليلقى ربه " .. هذا بداية ...​*


 



> *والسيد المسيح بنفسه يقول ثم امضي للذي أرسلني ؟ !!*​


نعم ، الى الآب في حضن الآب لانه الإبن الوحيد للآب ، حيث كان اولا ، ما مشكلتك وما علاقة هذا بمضي ابراهيم وغيرهم ؟



> *بعد إذنك وضحلي النقطة دي .. وبالدليل طبعا مش هوصيك *


لا ، مش محتاجة لان الموضوع مش عليها ..




> *السيد المسيح قال انا لست معكم في كل حين .. وقال انا امضي للذي ارسلني .. وقال انا معكم زمانا يسيرا ثم امضي *​


 
وقال ايضا : 

وها انا معكم إلى انقضاء الدهر !!
وغيرها ..




> *لم يعلم السيد المسيح ولو مرة واحدة فقط في الكتاب المقدس أن له طبيعتين ناسوت ولاهوت *​


وهذا كان رأي الجاهل في الكتاب المقدس ، وهنا يتضح انك اصبت بصدمة جراء الإجابة المباشرة على سؤالك ، فحولت الموضوع الى اللاهوت والناسوت 

فطالما هو الله فهو لاهوت وطالما هو انسان فهو ناسوت !!

يبقى الهروب الجاي منك عن " اين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدوني ؟ " هاهاها 




> *ألم تكن تعاليم السيد المسيح علانية ؟ *
> 
> 
> *ألم يعلم في الهيكل وفي المجمع ؟ *
> ...


 

هذا الجواب كان على سؤال محدد عن شيء محدد وكان قد قاله بالفعل فلذلك هو قال هذا " الشيء المحدد " علانية ولم يخفيه عن العامة ،،

لكن اين قال انه لم يتكلم في الخفاء بشيء بشكل مطلق ؟
طبعا الجواب من الكتاب المقدس موجود وواضح ولكني لا اريد ان اعطيه لك ،، تقدر تقول ، اني مشمئذ من مستواك الفكري ...





> *لماذا لم يقلها صراحة إذن السيد المسيح أن له طبيعتين ناسوت ولاهوت ؟*​


جدلا - لانه لا يكلم مسلمين 



> *من ناحية اخرى هل يوجد نصوص توضح متى تكلم السيد المسيح بناسوته ومتى تكلم بلاهوته ؟ !*​


 
جملة جميلة تستحق عليها ان نضحك عليك لمدة عام ،، هل يوجد نصوص في الكتاب المقدس ، غرضها التوضيح لنصوص اخرى أكانت بالناسوت أم باللآهوت ؟

متعة الحوار مع المسلم انك تضحك اكثر مما تجيب


----------



## أسـامـة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*
*
*​* لا ارد على اساءه ولن ارد على مسيء*​*
*​ *


كارين بنت السيد قال:



			طبعا بالتأكيد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اختي الكريمة
طلبت الدليل !!! اين الدليل على هذا الكلام *​ *مع الوضع في الاعتبار بأنني امتلك الدليل أن سيدنا إبراهيم في الجنة قبل أن تتم عملية الفداء*​ *ايه أريك ؟ *​ *سيتم ذكر الدليل لاحقا في الرد على الأخ داود 

الاخ داود كتب يقول 



			بعد قليل لا يراني العالم ايضا و اما انتم فترونني اني انا حي فانتم ستحيون.
3 و ان مضيت و اعددت لكم مكانا اتي ايضا و اخذكم الي حتى حيث اكون انا تكونون انتم ايضا* 4 و تعلمون حيث انا اذهب و تعلمون الطريق* 5 قال له توما يا سيد لسنا نعلم اين تذهب فكيف نقدر ان نعرف الطريق* 6 قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة ليس احد ياتي الى الاب الا بي* 7 لو كنتم قد عرفتموني لعرفتم ابي ايضا و من الان تعرفونه و قد رايتموه* 8 قال له فيلبس يا سيد ارنا الاب و كفانا* 9 قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته و لم تعرفني يا فيلبس الذي راني فقد راى الاب فكيف تقول انت ارنا الاب* 10 الست تؤمن اني انا في الاب و الاب في الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الاب الحال في هو يعمل الاعمال.{يو14}

20و علموهم ان يحفظوا جميع ما اوصيتكم به و ها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر امين.{مت28}

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ *
*
*اخي الكريم داود *​ *يا اخي الاشكالية لا تكمن في أن السيد المسيح معكم في كل الايام انا لم انكر ذلك ولم اوافق عليه*​ *كل الاشكالية تكمن في انني استفسر : *​ *ألم يمضي ابراهيم من قبل ؟ *​ *ألم يمضي عيسو من قبل ومات ؟ *​ *كل من يمضي من هذه الحياه يلاقي ربه *​ *السيد المسيح مات وقتل ومضى من هذه الحياه وأقامه الله من الأموت "وكنت ميت وها انا حي إلى أبد الآبدين "*​ *ابراهيم كان حي .. ثم مضى ابراهيم ومات .. ثم إبراهيم الآن في الجنة حي والدليل موجود في كتابك المقدس : *​ *هذا حوار على لسان السيد المسيح نفسه يحدث بين انسان غني وانسان فقير ماتا ودفنا انظر الحوار بين الانسان الغني وبين سيدنا ابراهيم ؟ 
*
*
*​ *ابراهيم يتحدث وعلى لسان السيد المسيح .. السيد المسيح  يعطي مثالا على انسان غني مات ويتحدث مع سيدنا إبراهيم فيرد عليه ابراهيم ويرد عليه الرجل وهكذا ؟ ! وأين كان إبراهيم .. في الجنة ؟ !!!!! *​ *لوقا 16: 19 كان انسان غني وكان يلبس الارجوان والبز وهو يتنعم كل يوم مترفها. 20 وكان مسكين اسمه لعازر الذي طرح عند بابه مضروبا بالقروح. 21 ويشتهي ان يشبع من الفتات الساقط من مائدة الغني.بل كانت الكلاب تاتي وتلحس قروحه. 22 فمات المسكين وحملته الملائكة الى حضن ابراهيم.ومات الغني ايضا ودفن.23 فرفع عينيه في الهاوية وهو في العذاب وراى ابراهيم من بعيد ولعازر في حضنه. 24 فنادى وقال يا ابي ابراهيم ارحمني وارسل لعازر ليبل طرف اصبعه بماء ويبرد لساني لاني معذب في هذا اللهيب. 25 فقال ابراهيم يا ابني اذكر انك استوفيت خيراتك في حياتك وكذلك لعازر البلايا.والان هو يتعزى وانت تتعذب. 26 وفوق هذا كله بيننا وبينكم هوة عظيمة قد اثبتت حتى ان الذين يريدون العبور من ههنا اليكم لا يقدرون ولا الذين من هناك يجتازون الينا. 27 فقال اسالك اذا يا ابت ان ترسله الى بيت ابي. 28 لان لي خمسة اخوة.حتى يشهد لهم لكي لا ياتوا هم ايضا الى موضع العذاب هذا. 29 قال له ابراهيم عندهم موسى والانبياء.ليسمعوا منهم. 30 فقال لا يا ابي ابراهيم.بل اذا مضى اليهم واحد من الاموات يتوبون. 31 فقال له ان كانوا لا يسمعون من موسى والانبياء ولا ان قام واحد من الاموات يصدقون*
​ *كما ورد في تفسير تادرس يعقوب : *​ *القدِّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​ *سابعًا: يحدثنا السيِّد المسيح عن صورة الغني قاسي القلب في العذاب بينما يتنعم لعازر بحضن إبراهيم، قائلاً: "فرفع عينيه في الهاويَّة وهو في العذاب، ورأى إبراهيم من بعيد، ولعازر في حضنه" [23].*​ *v كان ثقل آلام الفقير يزداد بوجوده ملقيًا أمام باب الغني ينظر الغنى الذي يعيش فيه. هكذا عندما مات الغني، فقد ازداد عذابه بكونه وهو في الهاويَّة يرى سعادة لعازر، فلا يقف الأمر عن إحساسه بعذاباته الخاصة وإنما بمقارنته لنفسه بالنسبة لكرامة لعازر تتضاعف آلامه...*​ *رفع الغني عينيه لكي ينظر لعازر لا ليحتقره، إذ صار لعازر فوق، أما هو فأسفل. ملائكة كثيرون حملوا لعازر أما هو فأمسكت به عذابات بلا حصر...*​ *كان بكامله في العذابات، ولم يكن فيه ما هو حُرّ إلا عيناه لكي تتطلعا إلى فرح الغير. سُمح لعينيه أن تنظرا حتى يزداد عذابه إذ يرى نفسه لا ينعم بما لدى الغير...*​ *رأى الغني لعازر في حضن إبراهيم... لأن إبراهيم كان مملوءًا حبًا، أما هو فكان مدانًا بجريمة القسوة. كان إبراهيم يجلس بجوار داره يترقب العابرين ليدخل بهم بيته، أما هو فكان يطرد حتى الذين عند بابه.*​ ​ *بالدليل بالبرهان سيدنا ابراهيم حي بعد مماته من الكتاب المقدس 
*
*وعلى لسان السيد المسيح نفسه !!!!*
*
*​ *بالدليل بالبرهان سيدنا ابراهيم في داره مع الملائكة وقد أخذ لعازر في حضنه وترك الغني في الجحيم*​​ *بالدليل بالبرهان ابراهيم كان يتحدث مع الغني الميت الذي دفن ويرد بعضها على بعض *​ 


*الآن من فينا المدلس ؟ *


*وكالمعتاد سيتم الحذف والطرد وتشويه ردودي وفي احيان كثيرة مسحها وطمسها بل وحذف الموضوع بالكامل 
*
*
*​ *انتهى*​ ​ *لو كان إبراهيم مضى فقد مضى السيد المسيح*​ *لو كان إبراهيم مات فقد مات السيد المسيح ايضا وقتل *​ *لو كان إبراهيم حي إلى أبد الأبدين فالسيد المسيح ايضا حي إلى ابد الأبدين *​ *بنفس القياس هل يمكن أن نقول أن ابراهيم ايضا معنا في كل حين ؟ *​ *كيف يقول السيد المسيح معكم زمنا يسيرا .. وكيف يقول السيد المسيح انا أمضي للذي ارسلني .. ولست معكم في كل حين .. ثم يقول انا معكم في كل الايام ؟ !! هذه هي الاشكالية اختلفت الاقوال وتضاربت *​ *
*
*والسلام عليكم 
*​


----------



## DAWOODx (5 أكتوبر 2011)

> *السيد المسيح مات وقتل ومضى من هذه الحياه وأقامه الله من الأموت "وكنت ميت وها انا حي إلى أبد الآبدين "*​





*انت عارف كدا طيب كويس...*


أسـامـة قال:


> *بعد قليل لا يراني العالم ايضا و اما انتم فترونني اني انا حي فانتم ستحيون.
> 3 و ان مضيت و اعددت لكم مكانا اتي ايضا و اخذكم الي حتى حيث اكون انا تكونون انتم ايضا* 4 و تعلمون حيث انا اذهب و تعلمون الطريق* 5 قال له توما يا سيد لسنا نعلم اين تذهب فكيف نقدر ان نعرف الطريق* 6 قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة ليس احد ياتي الى الاب الا بي* 7 لو كنتم قد عرفتموني لعرفتم ابي ايضا و من الان تعرفونه و قد رايتموه* 8 قال له فيلبس يا سيد ارنا الاب و كفانا* 9 قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته و لم تعرفني يا فيلبس الذي راني فقد راى الاب فكيف تقول انت ارنا الاب* 10 الست تؤمن اني انا في الاب و الاب في الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الاب الحال في هو يعمل الاعمال.{يو14**}
> *
> *20**و علموهم ان يحفظوا جميع ما اوصيتكم به و ها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر امين*.{مت28}



*انا اســـــــــــف بس كلامى واضح..*
* 

ايه رأيك فى الكلام دة.


 56  ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فراى و فرح*
 57  فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد افرايت ابراهيم* 58  قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن*{يو8}..
*


----------



## DAWOODx (5 أكتوبر 2011)

أسـامـة قال:


> *السيد المسيح مات وقتل ومضى من هذه الحياه وأقامه الله من الأموت "وكنت ميت وها انا حي إلى أبد الآبدين "*​


* طبعا  دة تفسيرك..:close_tem*


----------



## أسـامـة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*


DAWOODx قال:



			انت عارف كدا طيب كويس...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


DAWOODx قال:


> *انا اســـــــــــف بس كلامى واضح..*​ *ايه رأيك فى الكلام دة.*​ *56 ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فراى و فرح**​ *57 فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد افرايت ابراهيم* 58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن*{يو8}..*​ ​


​ ​ *
*​ *حتى تعلم الادارة تعرف اني لا أحاول ان أغير الموضوع أو اشتته*​ ​ *رجاء يا داود انا قمت بالرد عليك في كل نقطة أثرتها وتم الرد عليك بنظام ولله الحمد*​ ​ *أرجو أن ترد علي في كل نقطة تم ذكرها في تعليقي الاخير رقم 30*​ ​ *وهذا من ابسط امور الحوار يا عزيزي أن ترد على اغلب النقاط التي تم ذكرها*​ ​ *أما بخصوص قبل أن يكون إبراهيم انا كائن*​ ​ *فببساطة كل الأشياء كائنة يا عزيزي*​ ​ *اقرأ كتابك :*​ *2 بط 3: 6-7 اللواتي بهن العالم الكائن حينئذ فاض عليه الماء فهلك. و اما السماوات و الارض الكائنة الان فهي مخزونة بتلك الكلمة عينها محفوظة للنار الى يوم الدين و هلاك الناس الفجار.*​ *رؤ 4: 11 انت مستحق ايها الرب ان تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة لانك انت خلقت كل الاشياء وهي بارادتك كائنة وخلقت*​ ​ *ايه الجديد حضرتك ؟ *​ *العالم كله كائن *​ *السموات والارض كائنة*​ *كل مخلوق بإراده الله كائنة*​ ​ ​ *ارجو عدم تشتيت الموضوع لن ارد على ايه امور اخرى خارج عن الموضوع  "هل الله معنا في كل حين ؟ " *​ ​ * في الانتظار ...
*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (5 أكتوبر 2011)

أسـامـة قال:


> ​ ​ *
> *​ *حتى تعلم الادارة تعرف اني لا أحاول ان أغير الموضوع أو اشتته*​ ​ *رجاء يا داود انا قمت بالرد عليك في كل نقطة أثرتها وتم الرد عليك بنظام ولله الحمد*​ ​ *أرجو أن ترد علي في كل نقطة تم ذكرها في تعليقي الاخير رقم 30*​ ​ *وهذا من ابسط امور الحوار يا عزيزي أن ترد على اغلب النقاط التي تم ذكرها*​ ​ *أما بخصوص قبل أن يكون إبراهيم انا كائن*​ ​ *فببساطة كل الأشياء كائنة يا عزيزي*​ ​ *اقرأ كتابك :*​ *2 بط 3: 6-7 اللواتي بهن العالم الكائن حينئذ فاض عليه الماء فهلك. و اما السماوات و الارض الكائنة الان فهي مخزونة بتلك الكلمة عينها محفوظة للنار الى يوم الدين و هلاك الناس الفجار.*​ *رؤ 4: 11 انت مستحق ايها الرب ان تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة لانك انت خلقت كل الاشياء وهي بارادتك كائنة وخلقت*​ ​ *ايه الجديد حضرتك ؟ *​ *العالم كله كائن *​ *السموات والارض كائنة*​ *كل مخلوق بإراده الله كائنة*​ ​ ​ *ارجو عدم تشتيت الموضوع لن ارد على ايه امور اخرى خارج عن الموضوع  "هل الله معنا في كل حين ؟ " *​ ​ * في الانتظار ...
> *​



لا اعلم لماذا الف والدوران....

طبعل كل الاشياء كائنه موجوده وملموسه...ولكن بزمن محدد ولفتره محدده..

الارض موجوده لفتره وتزول وتفني....

الانسان موجود لفتره ويموت ويدفن...

ولكن الذي قال انا كائن قبل ابراهيم...اذا ازلي ابدي لا يموت..

فماذا نقول لهذا.ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا. رو 8: 31

وعلموهم ان يحفظوا جميع ما اوصيتكم به.وها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر.آمين مت 28: 20

قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس.الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب.يو 14: 9

اذا المسيح معاهم ناسوت و لاهوت...
​


----------



## أسـامـة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

​


ava_kirolos_son قال:


> *لا اعلم لماذا الف والدوران....*​ ​ *طبعل كل الاشياء كائنه موجوده وملموسه...ولكن بزمن محدد ولفتره محدده..*​ ​ *الارض موجوده لفتره وتزول وتفني....*​ ​ *الانسان موجود لفتره ويموت ويدفن...*​ ​ *ولكن الذي قال انا كائن قبل ابراهيم...اذا ازلي ابدي لا يموت..*​ ​ *فماذا نقول لهذا.ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا. رو 8: 31*​ ​ *وعلموهم ان يحفظوا جميع ما اوصيتكم به.وها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر.آمين مت 28: 20*​ ​ *قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس.الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب.يو 14: 9*​ ​ *اذا المسيح معاهم ناسوت و لاهوت...*​ ​


​ ​ ​ *لك ان تفتح موضوع جديد بخصوص هذا الأمر " أنا كائن " بما أنك تعتبرها دليل على أن السيد المسيح هو الله وحينها سيتم الرد بإذن الله *​ *هنا الموضوع عن "هل الله معنا في كل حين ؟ "*​ ​ *
*​ *انت تستشهد بنصوص تقول انا معكم في كل الايام إلى انقضاء الدهر*​ *ثم تستشهد ايضا بأن السيد المسيح كان مع التلاميذ بالناسوت واللاهوت *​ ​ *جميل جدا .. حتى الآن الامور واضحة*​ ​ *طيب حينما قال السيد المسيح :*​ *مر 14: 7 لان الفقراء معكم في كل حين ومتى اردتم تقدرون ان تعملوا بهم خيرا.واما انا فلست معكم في كل حين.*​ * السيد المسيح كان مع التلاميذ بالناسوت واللاهوت متحدين وهذا ما انت اثبته سابقا*​ *والسيد المسيح نفسه قال انا معكم في كل الايام 
*


*
*​ *لماذا قال السيد المسيح انا لست معكم في كل حين إذن ؟ !!!!! *​​*كيف يكون معنا في كل الايام وهو ليس معنا في كل حين ؟ !!! *​​*فكلا الموقفين تحدث بالناسوت واللاهوت متحدين .. لماذا اختلف كلام السيد المسيح إذن ؟ !! 
*​​​​*انا معكم .. انا لست معكم !!!
*​​ ​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## DAWOODx (5 أكتوبر 2011)

أسـامـة قال:


> *لماذا قال السيد المسيح انا لست معكم في كل حين إذن ؟ !!!!! *​
> 
> 
> *كيف يكون معنا في كل الايام وهو ليس معنا في كل حين ؟ !!!:t9::t9::t9: ​*​
> ...







> *فكلا الموقفين تحدث بالناسوت واللاهوت متحدين .. لماذا اختلف كلام السيد المسيح إذن ؟ !! *​


* راجع الاحداث ممكن تفيد حضرتك ...:t9::t9:*


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

أسـامـة قال:


> ​ ​ ​ *لك ان تفتح موضوع جديد بخصوص هذا الأمر " أنا كائن " بما أنك تعتبرها دليل على أن السيد المسيح هو الله وحينها سيتم الرد بإذن الله *​ *هنا الموضوع عن "هل الله معنا في كل حين ؟ "*​ ​ *
> *​ *انت تستشهد بنصوص تقول انا معكم في كل الايام إلى انقضاء الدهر*​ *ثم تستشهد ايضا بأن السيد المسيح كان مع التلاميذ بالناسوت واللاهوت *​ ​ *جميل جدا .. حتى الآن الامور واضحة*​ ​ *طيب حينما قال السيد المسيح :*​ *مر 14: 7 لان الفقراء معكم في كل حين ومتى اردتم تقدرون ان تعملوا بهم خيرا.واما انا فلست معكم في كل حين.*​ * السيد المسيح كان مع التلاميذ بالناسوت واللاهوت متحدين وهذا ما انت اثبته سابقا*​ *والسيد المسيح نفسه قال انا معكم في كل الايام
> *
> 
> ...



الأمر بسيط جدا لو فكرت يا أسامة !!!!!!
فالسيد المسيح عندما قال : " أنا معكم إلى انقضاء الدهر يعني في كل حين " فهنا يعني بأن لاهوت المسيح والذي هو الله معنا في كل حين .. أليس الله مع الإنسان في كل لحظة ؟؟؟
وعندما قال السيد المسيح : الفقراء معكم ولكني لست معكم في كل حين 
المسيح له كل المجد يلمح للناس بأنه سوف يموت بالناسوت عما قريب .. فالمسيح مات بالناسوت وناسوته ليس معنا في كل حين .. وهذا صحيح لأن ناسوته الآن ارتفع إلى السماء وجلس على يمين العرش الإلهي ... 
هل يوجد شيء آخر تعثرت في هضمه ؟؟؟:heat:


----------



## أسـامـة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

DAWOODx قال:


> * راجع الاحداث ممكن تفيد حضرتك ...:t9::t9:*


*


هوه ده الي قدرت عليه يا داود 

انا طلبت منك ترد على تعليقي بالتفصيل ؟ !! لكن للاسف مفيش رد !!!! 

يا عزيزي انت تتحدث عن السيد المسيح وهو يعي كل كلمة يقولها ويتفوه بها لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كما أمره الله عز وجل أن يتكلم 

**كيف يقول شيء ثم يقول عكسه ؟ *​*
اما قرات هذا النص يا عزيزي : 

**يو 12: 49 لاني لم اتكلم من نفسي لكن الآب الذي ارسلني هو اعطاني وصية ماذا اقول وبماذا اتكلم.*​* 
يعني السيد المسيح لن يقول شيء من نفسه بل كما اوصاه الله ان يقول وبماذا يتكلم 

وكما اثبت الاخ كارلوس أن السيد المسيح يتكلم للتلاميذ بلاهوته وناسوته كما سبق ذكره 

**كيف يتكلم السيد المسيح ويقول أنا لست معكم في كل حين*

*ثم يقول انا معكم في كل الأيام *​


----------



## أسـامـة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

كارين بنت السيد قال:


> الأمر بسيط جدا لو فكرت يا أسامة !!!!!!
> فالسيد المسيح عندما قال : " أنا معكم إلى انقضاء الدهر يعني في كل حين " فهنا يعني بأن لاهوت المسيح والذي هو الله معنا في كل حين .. أليس الله مع الإنسان في كل لحظة ؟؟؟
> وعندما قال السيد المسيح : الفقراء معكم ولكني لست معكم في كل حين
> المسيح له كل المجد يلمح للناس بأنه سوف يموت بالناسوت عما قريب .. فالمسيح مات بالناسوت وناسوته ليس معنا في كل حين .. وهذا صحيح لأن ناسوته الآن ارتفع إلى السماء وجلس على يمين العرش الإلهي ...
> هل يوجد شيء آخر تعثرت في هضمه ؟؟؟:heat:




*يا اخت كاترين 

قولتي ان سيدنا ابراهيم كان في الجحيم قبل الفداء وطلبت منك الدليل فعجزت
ثم اثبت لك بالدليل ان كلامي كان على بينه وبالدليل

نفس الموضوع أين الدليل على طرحك ؟ ! 

الاخ كالرلوس قال ان السيد المسيح تحدث بالناسوت واللاهوت إلى التلاميذ وجاء بما يثبت ذلك الكلام وانا وافقت على كلامه 

طيب لما السيد المسيح قال " انا لست معكم في كل حين " ؟ 

كان يتكلم مع التلاميذ وبما انه كان يتكلم مع التلاميذ كان يتكلم بناسوته ولاهوته الذي لم ينفصلا للحظه كما اثبت كارلوس

هل هناك نص يقول بأن السيد المسيح تحدث عن هذا الموقف تحديدا "لست معكم في كل حين" كان يقصد ناسوته فقط ؟ !!
طيب لما قال السيد المسيح انا امضي إلى الذي أرسلني هل كان يقصد ناسوته فقط ؟ 
لما قال السيد المسيح انا معكم زمنا يسيرا ؟ هل كان يقصد ناسوته فقط ؟ 

طيب الدليل كيف احدد ان السيد المسيح تحدث في هذا النص بناسوته فقط أو تحدث في هذا النص بناسوته ولاهوته ؟ 
مع الوضع في الاعتبار أن كارلوس اثبت بالدليل أن السيد المسيح كان يتحدث مع التلاميذ بالناسوت واللاهوت ولم يتفرقا ابدا ؟ !!!! 

ممكن حضرتك توضحي مع ذكر النصوص الدالة على كلامك ؟ !! 
وشكرا


*


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

> يا عزيزي انت تتحدث عن السيد المسيح وهو يعي كل كلمة يقولها ويتفوه بها لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كما أمره الله عز وجل أن يتكلم


انتبه لكلامك فأنت تتحدث عن السيد المسيح خالق الأكوان وسيد الأسياد وليس عيسى بتاع القرآن !!!



> كيف يقول شيء ثم يقول عكسه ؟


لأنك لم تفهم ولا تفهم ولن تفهم ( وأنت متعمد ذلك ) فسوف أقول لك كما قال محمد : " صدقوهم ولا تصدقوهم " عن أهل الكتب .. فكيف محمد يقول صدقوهم ولا تصدقوهم ؟؟؟ ما هذا التناقض العجيب ؟؟؟ ما هذه العكوس ؟؟
شو رأيك ؟؟



> كيف يتكلم السيد المسيح ويقول أنا لست معكم في كل حين
> 
> ثم يقول انا معكم في كل الأيام


رديت عليها أنا ...فاقرأ الرد


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الدليل أنه لن تجد كلم فردوس في الأنجيل المقدس إلا عندما قال السيد المسيح للص الذي كان مصلوب بجانبه : " الحق أقول لك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس "
هل وضحت الفكرة ووصل الدليل الآن ؟؟



> لاخ كالرلوس قال ان السيد المسيح تحدث بالناسوت واللاهوت إلى التلاميذ وجاء بما يثبت ذلك الكلام وانا وافقت على كلامه


 
وهل كلام الأخ كارلوس مُنزل من عند الله .. هو يحلل من وجهة نظره الشخصية ولكنها خاطئة تماما مع كامل احترامي فالسيد المسيح كان يكلم الناس بالناسوت فقط .. وبناء على هذا الأساس سأكمل



> كان يتكلم مع التلاميذ وبما انه كان يتكلم مع التلاميذ كان يتكلم بناسوته ولاهوته الذي لم ينفصلا للحظه كما اثبت كارلوس


قلت لك بأنه كان يكلمهم بالناسوت فقط



> هل هناك نص يقول بأن السيد المسيح تحدث عن هذا الموقف تحديدا "لست معكم في كل حين" كان يقصد ناسوته فقط ؟ !!


أعيد و أكرر السيد المسيح كان يتكلم مع الناس بالناسوت فقط فقط فقط



> طيب لما قال السيد المسيح انا امضي إلى الذي أرسلني هل كان يقصد ناسوته فقط ؟


نعم بالتأكيد



> لما قال السيد المسيح انا معكم زمنا يسيرا ؟ هل كان يقصد ناسوته فقط ؟


نعم بالتأكيد لأن لاهوته متواجد معنا في كل لحظة 



> طيب الدليل كيف احدد ان السيد المسيح تحدث في هذا النص بناسوته فقط أو تحدث في هذا النص بناسوته ولاهوته ؟
> مع الوضع في الاعتبار أن كارلوس اثبت بالدليل أن السيد المسيح كان يتحدث مع التلاميذ بالناسوت واللاهوت ولم يتفرقا ابدا ؟ !!!!
> 
> ممكن حضرتك توضحي مع ذكر النصوص الدالة على كلامك ؟ !!


السيد المسيح كان يتكلم بالناسوت فقط فقط أما لاهوت المسيح فهو لا يتأثر بشيء 



> وشكرا


العفو أخي ( وتذكر أني شاب ولست فتاة  )


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أكتوبر 2011)

> *فببساطة كل الأشياء كائنة يا عزيزي*​





> *اقرأ كتابك :*​
> 
> *2 بط 3: 6-7 اللواتي بهن العالم الكائن حينئذ فاض عليه الماء فهلك. و اما السماوات و الارض الكائنة الان فهي مخزونة بتلك الكلمة عينها محفوظة للنار الى يوم الدين و هلاك الناس الفجار.*
> 
> ...



طبعا هذا قفز الى موضوع اخر ، وايضا نفس قلة الأدب في تفسير كتابنا ،، فالمسيح وحده هو " الكائن " في الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل ، كما قالها هو لو تفهم في اللغة ..

العالم كائن ، لانه تم خلقته ، فأصبح كائناً 

النص الأخر يضحكني عليك !!

لانه مكتوب فيه " بإرادتك كائنة " !! فلم تر انت كلمة " بإرادتك " هاهاها 




> *العالم كله كائن *
> 
> 
> *السموات والارض كائنة*
> ...


السؤال الآن ، من هو غير المخلوق الذي كان قبل ميلاده بالجسد ؟ وفي نفس الوقت يكون كان موجودا قبل ان يوجد معنا ؟




> *لك ان تفتح موضوع جديد بخصوص هذا الأمر " أنا كائن " بما أنك تعتبرها دليل على أن السيد المسيح هو الله وحينها سيتم الرد بإذن الله *​


 
سوف ترد ؟ متأكد ؟؟

ستأتي لنا بأن الأشياء كائنة وتقارنها بقول المسيح " أنا كائن " وتفسر حسب هواك !!؟




> *لماذا قال السيد المسيح انا لست معكم في كل حين إذن ؟ !!!!! *​


مرة اخرى ، لان ناسوته سيكون معهم لفترة قليلة ...




> *كيف يكون معنا في كل الايام وهو ليس معنا في كل حين ؟ !!! *​


 
لانه معنا بلاهوته في كل الأيام وهو ليس معنا بناسوته في كل حين ،،، 



> *فكلا الموقفين تحدث بالناسوت واللاهوت متحدين .. لماذا اختلف كلام السيد المسيح إذن ؟ !! *


 
بالطبع كلاهم حدث في اثناء تجسده ولكن الكلام لم يكن " عن وقت تجسده " في الحالتين ، فحالة منهم ابدية وحالة منهم زمنية ،، فما علاقة كلامك هذا بالموضوع ؟

اتريك ان يكلمهم وهو ليس معهم اصلا ؟ اتريد ان يكلمهم ولا يكلمهم في نفس الوقت ؟

الم تفهم كلمة " بحسب " ؟



> *انا معكم .. انا لست معكم !!!*


انا معكم بلاهوتي ولست معكم بناسوتي ..



> * انا طلبت منك ترد على تعليقي بالتفصيل ؟ !! لكن للاسف مفيش رد !!!! *


رددنا عليك بالتفصيل ومازلت تكرر ...



> *كيف يقول شيء ثم يقول عكسه ؟ *


لم يقل عكسه ، بل قال شيء عن الناسوت وشيء عن اللاهوت 



> *اما قرات هذا النص يا عزيزي : *
> 
> *يو 12: 49 لاني لم اتكلم من نفسي لكن الآب الذي ارسلني هو اعطاني وصية ماذا اقول وبماذا اتكلم.*​


 
محفوظ ...



> *كيف يتكلم السيد المسيح ويقول أنا لست معكم في كل حين*
> 
> *ثم يقول انا معكم في كل الأيام *


 
لست معكم : بناسوتي 
معكم كل حين : بلاهوتي


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أكتوبر 2011)

> * هل هناك نص يقول بأن السيد المسيح تحدث عن هذا الموقف تحديدا "لست معكم في كل حين" كان يقصد ناسوته فقط ؟ !!*


.

الكلام نفسه يقول ذلك " طالما ليس معهم " فالذي اختفي عنهم هو جسده عند صعوده .. أم انك تجهل هذه ايضا ؟


وبعدها كان يكلمهم عن الفقراء ، فواضح ان الفقراء ايضا ليسوا معهم في كل حين الى الآبد ولكن معهم ماداموا في الحياة الأرضية !
ام انه قال لهم ان الفقراء معهم في الملكوت ؟




> * طيب لما قال السيد المسيح انا امضي إلى الذي أرسلني هل كان يقصد ناسوته فقط ؟ *


كلاهما ..




> * لما قال السيد المسيح انا معكم زمنا يسيرا ؟ هل كان يقصد ناسوته فقط ؟ *


نعم ..




> * طيب الدليل كيف احدد ان السيد المسيح تحدث في هذا النص بناسوته فقط أو تحدث في هذا النص بناسوته ولاهوته ؟ *


بأن تسألنا ونجيبك ،*.................. *




> * مع الوضع في الاعتبار أن كارلوس اثبت بالدليل أن السيد المسيح كان يتحدث مع التلاميذ بالناسوت واللاهوت ولم يتفرقا ابدا ؟ !!!! *


ومن اختلف ؟!

هذا الإتحاد نفسه يتحدث منه " بحسب " ناسوته اي انه ينسب افعال لناسوته ( المتحد بلاهوته ) وينسب افعالا اخرى للاهوته ( المتحد بناسوته ) ، فالكلام عن نسب الشيء لطبيعة معينة لا يعني انه يفصل الطبيعة هذه عن الأخرى ،،،




حظ اوفر في مرات قادمة


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 أكتوبر 2011)

عزيزي السائل/

أنت أما ان تأتي بسؤال متيقناً بأننا سنجيبك عليه بحسب أيماننا وبحسب معتقدنا وتكون مستعداً لقبول الاجابة بمنطق عاقل. أم ستكون طارح للسؤال مع علمك بالاجابة المسبقة لكن لمجرد الجدل والتشكيك ليس إلا. ففي كلتا الحالتين اليك التالي:

ملخص الاجابة وهنا اطلب منك الفهم وليس الجدل فقط وستكون أنت من يختار ما بين مناقشة موضوع لست متقبلاً لاساسه، او انك ستتقبله بفهم مسيحي بفلسفته وبلاهوته (اي العلم المختص بالله):

اولاً: اذا وجب علينا ألاعتراف بطبيعة واحدة وأقنوم واحد في المسيح بعد الاتحاد (اللاهوت والناسوت)، فأما ان تزول الطبيعة والاقنوم البشري، وفي هذه الحالة يكون الهلاك وليس الخلاص. وأما ان تزول الطبيعة والاقنوم الالهي، وهذا إجحافٌ لا يوصف يعارض جميع النبؤات والايات الكتابية. 

ثانياً: وأما الطبيعة والاقنوم أختلطا وأمتزجا، وهذا هو الانحلال بعينه، إذ لا يبقى اللاهوت ولا الناسوت قائماً بذاته. 

ثالثاً: وهو ما أودك أن تفقهه، إن الناسوت واللاهوت إتحدا بالانضمام، أي ان اللاهوت حل في الناسوت وهو ما نؤمن به دون أمتزاج أو انحلال كما اوضحت لك.

نأتي الى سؤالك - فبعد أن علمت الطبيعة الإلهية التي يتمتع بها المسيح فالأجابة بنعمة الرب: إن الذي بقى مع التلاميذ بشكل مؤقت وليس دائم هو الناسوت - وإذا كنا قد سلمنا بأن الناسوت باقٍ للابد، لكانت الدنيا قد قامت ولم تقعد بحثاً عن المسيح الباقي بناسوته للابد - أما المنطق المسيحي فيقولك لك بأن ما قصده المسيح بعدم وجوده في كل حين اي في الجسد - أما اللاهوت الازلي "الكائن" (واتمنى ان تعرف معنى الازلي) فهو معنا في كل حين، والدليل هو: 

*[Q-BIBLE] *
*وأنا أسأل الآب فيعطيكم معزي آخر. ليمكث معكم إلي الابد. روح الحق الذى لايستطيع العالم أن يقبله*
*[/Q-BIBLE]*

هل رأيت كلمة الى الأبد! وهل علمت لماذا سيبقى لحين فقط، وهل تعلم الان لماذا هو موجود بيننا الآب والابن والروح القدس = الإله الواحد (اي روح الحق وهو الروح القدس روح الله في أقانيمه الثلاثة والمسيح هو الكلمة وأحد الاقانيم الثلاثة).

اصلي لربي ومخلصي ان ينير قلبك وبصيرتك لتعرف الحق!

تحياتي


----------



## fredyyy (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*تم نقل *

*المشاركات الخاصة بالعضو أسامة *

*إلى موضوعة على هذا الرابط *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2992288&posted=1#post2992288


----------



## fredyyy (6 أكتوبر 2011)

* قال المسيح بنفسه *
يوحنا 16 : 5 ، 7 
وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَأَنَا *مَاضٍ* إِلَى الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ يَسْأَلُنِي أَيْنَ تَمْضِي.
لَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ إِنَّهُخَيْرٌ لَكُمْ *أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ* 
لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي وَلَكِنْ إِنْ *ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ*. 
وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ *رُوحُ الْحَقِّ* فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ 
كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهَذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ.

​*فالمسيح عندما إنطلق بالجسد أرسل الروح القدس ليسكن فينا ويكون معنا *


*فالله خلقنا ----- > الله لم يُفارقنا *

*والمسيح عاش على أرضنا ----- > الله لم يفارقنا *

*ولما صعد المسيح بالجسد أرسل روحه ليسكن فينا ----- > الله لم يُفارقنا *

*النتيجة ----- > الله معنا في كل حين *


----------



## My Rock (6 أكتوبر 2011)

يُغلق بسبب التكرار


----------

